# Lanzamiento Google Chrome OS



## Don Barredora (Jul 8, 2009)

Aca les dejo este lanzamiento:







Presentando Google Chrome OS
08 julio 2009 at 08:25
Nueve meses atrás presentamos el Google Chrome Browser. Ha sido un viaje excitante y ya hay 30 millones de personas que utilizan Google Chrome como su navegador principal. Muchos de los usuarios de Chrome practicamente viven en la Red. Pasan la mayor parte del tiempo leyendo noticias, enviando mails, realizando búsquedas, compras y manteniendose en contacto con amigos. Sin embargo, la mayoría de los sistemas operativos fueron diseñados en un tiempo en el que no existía Internet. Nosotros creemos que la Web debe ser el centro de una experiencia de computación. Es por ello que creamos el Google Chrome Browser y es la misma razón por la cuál estamos dando ahora el próximo paso y volviendo a pensar en lo que debería brindar un sistema operativo.

Hoy, nos gustaría contarles de un proyecto que nos está entusiasmando enormemente, llamado Chrome Operating System. Google Chrome OS es un sistema operativo de código abierto, liviano, especialmente diseñado para su uso con netbooks. En unos meses más estaremos abriendo el código para los desarrolladores y en la segunda mitad del año 2010 estaremos ofreciendo al mercado netbooks con Google Chrome OS. Dado que estaremos trabajando con varios socios y la comunidad de desarrolladores para desarrollar este sistema operativo, queremos compartir nuestra visión para este proyecto ahora, para que todos comprendan lo que estamos intentando lograr.

Velocidad, simplicidad y seguridad son los aspectos clave de Google Chrome OS. Estamos diseñando Chrome OS para que sea liviano y super rápido, para que te permita arrancar y estar navegando en la Web en sólo unos segundos. La interface con el usuario (UI) es mínima, para no interferir y para que toda la experiencia sea en la Web. Y tal como hicimos con el Google Chrome browser, estamos concentrándonos en lo básico y rediseñando completamente la arquitectura de seguridad del sistema operativo para que los usuarios no tengan que lidiar con los virus, malwares y actualizaciones de seguridad. La computadora sólo tiene que funcionar.

Google Chrome OS correrá en x86 así como la plataforma ARM y estamos trabajando con múltiples fabricantes de equipos originales (OEM, según sus siglas en inglés) para ofrecer una cantidad de netbooks al mercado el año próximo. La arquitectura del software es sencilla -- Google Chrome corriendo con un nuevo sistema de ventanas sobre un Linux kernel. Para desarrolladores de aplicaciones, la Web es la plataforma. Todas las aplicaciones basadas en la Web funcionarán automáticamente y nuevas aplicaciones pueden ser escritas utilizando tus tecnologías Web favoritas. Y por supuesto, estas aplicaciones no sólo correrán en Google Chrome OS pero en cualquier navegador (standard-based) en Windows, Mac y Linux, por lo que le darán a los desarrolladores una base mucho más amplificadora de usuarios potenciales.

Algunos se preguntarán cómo esta iniciativa se relaciona con Android, el sistema operativo de Google para dispositivos móviles. Android fue diseñado desde el inicio para funcionar sobre un número variado de dispositivos, desde teléfonos a netbooks. Google continúa invirtiendo y desarrollando una cantidad de productos que funcionan con Android, pero Google Chrome OS es una iniciativa diferente. Google Chrome OS fue diseñado específicamente para funcionar con netbooks y diseñado para usuarios que pasan la mayor parte de su tiempo online.

Escuchamos mucho a nuestros usuarios y todo el tiempo reclaman una mejor experiencia de computación. Les gustaría poder acceder a sus correos electrónicos en forma instantánea, sin tener que esperar para que sus computadoras y sus browser arranquen. Quieren que sus computadoras funcionen siempre tan rápido como cuando las compraron. Quieren poder acceder a sus datos donde quiera que se encuentren y no tener que preocuparse por perder su computadora u olvidarse de hacer un back up de sus archivos. Más importante aún, no quieren pasar horas configurando sus computadoras para que puedan trabajar con cada nuevo hardware, o preocuparse por actualizaciones constantes de su software. Y cada vez que nuestros usuarios tienen una mejor experiencia de computación, Google se beneficia también por tener usuarios más felices que pasarán más tiempo en Internet.

Tenemos mucho trabajo por realizar y necesitamos mucha ayuda de la comunidad de desarrolladores en código abierto para completar esta visión (dinos si estás interesado!). Si tienes preguntas adicionales sobre este proyecto, por favor ingresa a nuestras preguntas frecuentes. Estamos entusiasmados por lo que pueda surgir de esto y esperamos que tú lo estés también.

Por: Sundar Pichai, VP Product Management y Linus Upson, Engineering Director 


Fuente: http://googleamericalatinablog.blogspot.com/2009/07/presentando-google-chrome-os.html


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 8, 2009)

Yo soy un usuario muy contento con el navegador chrome...lo prefiero diez mil veces más que el explorer pero no me paso todo el día en internet mandando mails y comprando, me paso toda la noche aquí en el foro!

Con gusto probaria un sistema operativo si es de google, pero por ahora no, me da un poco de miedo. 

PD: un sistema operativo de codigo abierto!?!?!? o leí mal...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2009)

El codigo abierto es software que puede ser modificado por practicamente cualquier persona. Esta bajo licecias GNU GPL. blah blah blah

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codigo_abierto

NIИ.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahoria si... TIEMBLA MICROSOFT!.... tu reinado se esta acabando....


----------



## ars (Jul 9, 2009)

Ni loco que pruebo ese SO. 
Creo que va a perjudicar a linux tanto como beneficiarlo.
No entiendo porque la gente se vuelve loca con las cosas que saca google, no es mas que una empresa que trata de hacer dinero, y encima a costa de nuestra información, cada vez que realizamos búsquedas en su pagina las almacena para luego ponernos publicidad en base a nuestro perfil de búsqueda, con este so, van a hacer los mismo.
Esta empresa esta haciendo un monopolio, y va a ser peor que, el de microsoft, en realidad ya hace bastante que lo es.


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 9, 2009)

A mí los productos de google me gustan porque son todos los que conozco gratis, y son muy faciles de usar y útiles, cosa que no se consigue muy amenudo con productos similares gratuitos.

sobre los complementos, no se que son, podes darme un ejemplo?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 14, 2009)

ars dijo:
			
		

> Ni loco que pruebo ese SO.
> Creo que va a perjudicar a linux tanto como beneficiarlo.
> No entiendo porque la gente se vuelve loca con las cosas que saca google, no es mas que una empresa que trata de hacer dinero, y encima a costa de nuestra información, cada vez que realizamos búsquedas en su pagina las almacena para luego ponernos publicidad en base a nuestro perfil de búsqueda, con este so, van a hacer los mismo.
> Esta empresa esta haciendo un monopolio, y va a ser peor que, el de microsoft, en realidad ya hace bastante que lo es.



epa! esa es una acusación muy seria.....
No vá a ser así... la ventaja que tiene google es en ser pionero en muchas ideas, como Tomas Edison (Aunque eso le cueste la vida).
Es verdad que Google a veces se les escapa de las manos, como el ejemplo del buscador WolfRamAlpha, yo lo probé y es muy util, pero para ciertas cosas... si buscás "Descarga directa El chavo del 8", el WolfRam no lo hará bien, mientras que google se desempeña perfecto. Si ahora querés hacer pasaje de pulgadas a milimetros, hacer un practico para el colegio o ver la historia del wisky, WolfRamAlpha lo analizará perfecto, mientras que google te tirará páginas en la que perdes horas buscando una útil. Sabido todo esto, me enteré que Google quiere implementar un sistema parecido al de WolfRamAlpha... ¿para que? si lo que hace Google, lo hace perfecto.

Otra cosa, ni bien se llega a comentar que Google se volvío un monopolio, muere... ya que existe, Mac, Linux, y "Windows" para destronarlo.

Además, Google posee un haz bajo la manga... es gratuito... 





			
				Define: Monopolio Cortesia de Google dijo:
			
		

> Situación del mercado en la que existe sólo un vendedor para un mismo producto, produciendo de acuerdo a la economía clásica y neoclásica una desviación de la competencia perfecta.


Por lo que si mantiene su condicion de libre licencia, jamás será un monopolio (legalmente, como lo fué Microsoft)

Por cierto, si no querés que registren tus movimientos en internet, podés bajarte el Firefox portable, que no guarda nada en la PC, luego, usarás el buscador de Microdoft "Bing", porque es igual efectivo que google. Para una casilla de e-mail, podés hacerte un yahoo mail. Todo para que google no tenga tus datos... ahora... ¿que evita que las demás empresas no analicen tus datos?

Y por último: El acuerdo de Privacidad... vos, al hacerte un usuario, tenés que estar de acuerdo con sus condiciones... En el caso de que no seas usuario y uses google, ellos registran tu historial de busqueda en google (no de tu PC) durante 20 días, "creando una estadistica" en base a lo que buscas. Pero esto lo hacen para un cierto IP, por lo que si vos tenés un modem de acceso aleatorio, las busquedas de tu IP se borran cada vez que te desconectes...

Igualmente, si bién admiro a Google, por ahora es solo a lo relacionado al internet, mi plataforma preferida es Linux indudablemente, pero por razones de compatibilidad uso Windows XP. Agregar otro SO es ponerle mas ingredientes a la sopa... tal vez lo vea, pero para mi, google no es mas que un excelente buscador. 
Los demás servicios los veo como otra cosa, por mas vinculados que estén a google....


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 15, 2009)

Linux es algo que me tienta bastante, y Mac también pero es muy caro, el problema de toda la vida es y sera la compatibilidad, cuando salga el blueray los equipos con disquetera serán despreciados, y cuando los productos vengan con usb 3.0 nos van a obligar a usarlo, tiene una patita más, y aunque es compatible con usb 2.0 y 1.1 va a salir X producto con conexión usb 3.0 y no 2.0.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 15, 2009)

Hummm, como no tenga una "maquina virtual" estilo Wine de Linux creo que lo tiene bién jodido ya que muy muy pocos programas funcionarán bién o se llegarán a instalar en ese S.O.

Aún Linux, un sistema que lleva mucho tiempo ahí tiene programas de windows que no son posibles de instalar.

La verdad que es una apuesta riesgosa para google, aparte del problema con youtube que ahora mismo le está generando pérdidas millonarias.

Si sale con buén paso de esto será digno de elogio.

Abur!


----------



## electrodan (Jul 15, 2009)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ars dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoy tengo ganas de polémica...  
Primero que nada, creo que Edison no era muy pionero que digamos. Principalmente, digo esto porque estaba obsesionado con mantener la CC. Tanto así, que desarrolló la silla eléctrica usando AC y mató a un elefante con dichas corrientes.



			
				Nepper dijo:
			
		

> Además, Google posee un haz bajo la manga... es gratuito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas allá de que sea gratuito, el gana, y *si que vende*. Una compañía como Google *nunca* te va a dar algo a cambio de nada. Ya sea mediante publicidad, o de la forma que sea, Google cobra, y mucho. Y te aseguro que no va a desarrollar un SO porque si. Recuerda... Primero el buscador, después Gmail, Adsense, Chrome... Como seguirá?
Yo, lo verdad, no lo usaría.


			
				Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> cuando salga el blueray los equipos con disquetera serán despreciados


El Bluray ya está entre nosotros.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 16, 2009)

Gooooooogle...

Ni hablar de este, va a donde voy en mi navegador, y tengo la ligera sospecha de que espia mis habitos de navegación.

De todos modos, la aplicación de Google Chrome OS solo va a estar disponible en Notebooks, le hara competencia a las que se basan en linux, digo, por lo gratis. .

Aunque de ser sincero, nunca me imaginaria tener en mis manos una Laptop sin Windows.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Jul 16, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> ...cuando salga el blueray los equipos con disquetera serán despreciados...


Ya salieron hace bastante tiempo, los empiezan a montar en los portatiles aunque, todavía no tiene mucha aceptación debido a que los discos son muy caros y hay poca oferta de contenidos en ese formato.



			
				Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> ...y cuando los productos vengan con usb 3.0 nos van a obligar a usarlo, tiene una patita más, y aunque es compatible con usb 2.0 y 1.1 va a salir X producto con conexión usb 3.0 y no 2.0.


 Creo que el USB 3.0 aún tardará por lo menos 2 años para que se instale masivamente y se vendan dispositivos de uso cotidiano (pendrivers, sintonizadoras,...) que soporten ese estandard.

Además otro gran problema son ahora los discos duros debido a que la velocidad del USB 3.0 es mayor a la de un disco SATA 2 por lo que se creará un cuello de botella impresionante.

También otro agravem en los PCs es el tema del procesador y memoria.

Actualmente instalar un procesador de mas de 8 núcleos es un gran problema debido a que el bus de memoria no da gestionado la enorme avalancha de datos que viene de las unidades de proceso dandose el conocido "muro de memoria" (en otras palabras, un cuello de botella)

Si amigos, como lo que conocemos como PC no experimente un cambio por así decirlo, radical, habrá problemas debido a que la tecnología actual está tocando techo.

¿La ley de moore quedará parada?

Abur!


----------



## ars (Jul 16, 2009)

No es ninguna acusación es la verdad, Google es una empresa y solo piensa en ella, vos te crees que lo que hacen lo hacen por el bien de los medas, naaa, y ya es un monopolio. No entiendo porque el fanatismo de de al gente hacia Google, pareciera que les dio la vida.
Si es cierto uso algunos servicios de Google, pero no soy dependiente de esta empresa ni de ninguna.



			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Aún Linux, un sistema que lleva mucho tiempo ahí tiene programas de windows que no son posibles de instalar.
> La verdad que es una apuesta riesgosa para google
> Abur!


No entiendo a que viene todo esto de los programas de windows con linux y google os.
Si algo esta echo para una plataforma especifica es de esperar que no funcione en otra. Peor eso no quiere decir que esta nueva plataforma sea mala ni nada por el estilo. No es problema del so, sino de los desarrolladores.


----------



## Nepper (Jul 21, 2009)

La verdad, tienen razón, pero lo que quería destacar con Edison, es el echo de que, si bien su racha de inventos fué muy buena, su afán por continuar siendolo lo llevó a la ruina. Meterse en donde no debía, o como no debía, tambien fué un grave error. Un buen ejemplo es la CC, con un mínimo de cordura hubiera contratado a Tesla sin problemas, o simplemente hubiera hecho más foquitos. Esta analogía queria demostrarla con el buscador WorlfRamAlpha, donde Google no debería competir contra eso... ya está, no te hagas el superior copiando ideas, como también hicieron el Knol...
Sin defender a Google, pregunto ¿cuando dejó de ser ética la expansión de Google? ¿existe una fecha en la que ya no le correspondía expandirse? ¿cuando google deja de ser "google" y cuando Microsoft dejó de ser "Microsoft" para convertirse en "Google", o viceversa?

Al fin y al cabo, siempre será lo mismo:

Diseño gráfico o trabajos de alta calidad computacional ->> Mac
Trabajos de oficina y/o popular ->> Microsoft
Expertos informaciónrmáticos, trabajos de oficina o pobres ->> Linux y/o Freeware
Popular,  tal vez Freakys (o como se escriba) y Extremos popular o cualquiera que viva en internet -> (Proximamente) Google Crome SO o Microsoft

es aquí donde entra nuestro amigo merchandasing (marketing o mercadeo)... pero ese es otro tema...


----------



## agustinzzz (Jul 21, 2009)

Es cierto que nadie regala nada, Google es un excelente buscador (me arriesgo a decir el mejor desde que nació Internet).
En lo personal, lo que me gusta de los productos de Google son su velocidad. Porque por más rápida que sea tu computador, siempre va a salir un programa que necesite más recursos. Espero que el S.O. que lanzará próximamente continué con los mismos criterios de velocidad y no sea necesario tener que esperar 2 minutos a que inicie...
Por otro lado, no solo se trata de la marca. Si la gente en el mundo acepta a Chrome O.S. como su sistema operativo preferido para realizar todo tipo de tareas, entonces Linux tomará la delantera.

"El futuro no depende de Google, Mac o Microsoft, depende de los usuarios."

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 21, 2009)

El Google Chrome OS este no está dirigido a notebooks, si no a netbooks, y obviamente las aplicaciones de M no van a funcionar en el, como no funcionan en MAC o Linux (al menos clásicamente, se pueden correr, pero no de forma nativa) Es mas, lo mas probable es que casi nadie desarrolle para este OS, puesto que está íntegramente dirigido a los sistemas en nube. Google, desde el principio y hasta el final, siempre tendrá los mismos objetivos que Microsoft (o cualquier otra empresa): ganar dinero. Solo que Google, utiliza estrategias diferentes para lograrlo, y que, por cierto, funcionan muy bien. Para acaparar casi todo el sector, ofrece dos o tres programas libres, captando la atención de la comunidad de SF. Esto, es (aunque disimulado) solo una estrategia para ganar mas clientes. Yo, por lo menos, le veo un futuro mucho mas prometedor que a M.
Y eso de que Windows es en realidad la única alternativa, y GNU/Linux es para expertos informaciónrmáticos, es simple y llanamente una mentira, solo son dos sistemas operativos diferentes. Lo mas popular o caro no siempre es lo mejor, aunque por lo general si lo mas compatible.


----------



## ars (Jul 21, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El Google Chrome OS este no está dirigido a notebooks, si no a netbooks, y obviamente las aplicaciones de M no van a funcionar en el, como no funcionan en MAC o Linux (al menos clásicamente, se pueden correr, pero no de forma nativa) Es mas, lo mas probable es que casi nadie desarrolle para este OS, puesto que está íntegramente dirigido a los sistemas en nube. Google, desde el principio y hasta el final, siempre tendrá los mismos objetivos que Microsoft (o cualquier otra empresa): ganar dinero. Solo que Google, utiliza estrategias diferentes para lograrlo, y que, por cierto, funcionan muy bien. Para acaparar casi todo el sector, ofrece dos o tres programas libres, captando la atención de la comunidad de SF. Esto, es (aunque disimulado) solo una estrategia para ganar mas clientes. Yo, por lo menos, le veo un futuro mucho mas prometedor que a M.
> Y eso de que Windows es en realidad la única alternativa, y GNU/Linux es para expertos informaciónrmáticos, es simple y llanamente una mentira, solo son dos sistemas operativos diferentes. Lo mas popular o caro no siempre es lo mejor, aunque por lo general si lo mas compatible.



Muy de acuerdo en todo lo que decís.
Si bien es cierto que probablemente tenga un futuro mas prometedor que M, yo no comparto lo que hace. Se disfraza con el software libre, es puro comercio.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 21, 2009)

ars dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con "prometedor" me refiero a salud económica y estabilidad de la compañía, no a ética o algo parecido. Creo que M en el aspecto comercial está decayendo.  GNU y similares fueron algo así como "el principio del fin" de M, y posteriormente, cuando aparezca alguna herramienta de búsqueda similar, será el de G . Aunque parece que falta bastante tiempo para que eso pase.
También estoy de acuerdo contigo, en que a Google solo le interesa el SF como una potencial herramienta de marketing, y no por otras cuestiones .
Nótese que el SF también puede ser software comercial, sin dejar de ser SF. El software privativo puede ser o no comercial, no son sinónimos.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 21, 2009)

Con "SF" quiero decir software libre.


----------



## ars (Jul 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ars dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI si te entendí, pero yo quería agregar que no comparto esa metodología que usan. Pero a lo que yo digo que se disfraza con eso no porque sea comercial, sino porque todos o la mayoría de sus aplicaciones las sacan primeramente para windows y luego tal vez para linux.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesante.

Pero  realmente lo que dicen de linux y windows era valido haste hace unos años, ahora practicamente no hay difencia ( me refiero al uso y al entorno grafico). 

La primera diferncia que encuentro con respecto a linux y windows es que uno es gratis y el otro no. 
Pero no todos pagan por windows, y aca en argentina son muchisimos, no se los porcentajes, pero no conosco a nadie que compro guindows a no ser que venga ya con la maquina. 

Entonces no les conviene cambiar si lo mismo es gratis. 
Distinto es para personas como nosotros que si pagamos  , y nos encanta probar programita que anda por ahi, y realmente tener la opcion de elegir. 

Voy a probar este sistema, como eh probado otros, hasta ahora me quedo con malo conocido. 

Saludos


----------



## ars (Jul 22, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Interesante.
> 
> Pero  realmente lo que dicen de linux y windows era valido haste hace unos años, ahora practicamente no hay difencia ( me refiero al uso y al entorno grafico).
> 
> ...



La diferencia entre linux y windows no es que uno sea gratis y el otro no, la diferencia es que uno es Software libre(no tiene que ser gratis para que sea libre, lo de libre implica otras cosas nada que ver con el dinero) y el otro es Software privativo.


----------



## Manonline (Sep 5, 2009)

Nepper dijo:


> Si ahora querés hacer pasaje de pulgadas a milimetros, hacer un practico para el colegio o ver la historia del wisky, WolfRamAlpha lo analizará perfecto, mientras que google te tirará páginas en la que perdes horas buscando una útil. Sabido todo esto, me enteré que Google quiere implementar un sistema parecido al de WolfRamAlpha... ¿para que? si lo que hace Google, lo hace perfecto.



Google nunca deja de sorprenderte... nunca usaste las operaciones matematicas de google parece 

Proba en el buscador poniendo "10 pulgadas a mm" o "38 ars a usd" o "1+1" o cosas asi...

http://www.google.com.ar/intl/es/help/features.html#calculator

Saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 6, 2009)

Google es una maravilla la cantidad de cosas que hace (y cada vez le agregan más cosas).

Yo de lo que más uso, es la calculadora, conversor de medidas, conversor de monedas, traductor, y clima. TODO eso desde la pagina principal, escribiendo cosas como "clima en lujan buenos aires" ya te tira el pronóstico de varios dias, temperatura, viento, humedad y todo 

Es por demás útil.


----------

